
After Coronavirus, Colleges Worry: Will Students Come Back? - sowbug
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/us/coronavirus-colleges-universities-admissions.html
======
MarlonPro
Probably not. They are probably coders and data scientists after home
lockdown. Imagine how many took advantage of those discounted courses online
that used to cost $2K or $6K and down to $34.99 only!

------
downerending
Probably, as that sheepskin is still a thing.

A bigger question is whether _international_ students will come back (to US
schools). That's where the real money is, and many schools are addicted to it.

------
jc01480
There’s no reason to go back. There’s more reason to stand off. Society will
never be the same.

